# [Recovery Zips] Disable or re-enable Over-The-Air (OTA) Updates



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys! This is a set of recovery zips that disable or re-enable OTA updates.

_*Insert Disclaimer* Not responsible for any damages







_

----------------------------------------

This zip will disable OTA updates.

Download: Goo.im Downloads - Downloading OTABlock.zip

----------------------------------------

This zip will re-enable OTA updates.

Download: Goo.im Downloads - Downloading OTARestore.zip

----------------------------------------

Enjoy!

Source code availible at https://github.com/t...erbolt-OTATools


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

This is just what I needed!


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have these files? I click on the link then it tells me it can't find it.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crewski said:


> Anyone have these files? I click on the link then it tells me it can't find it.


here's the one that DISABLES OTA:

http://db.tt/pm5saSlr


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> here's the one that DISABLES OTA:
> 
> http://db.tt/pm5saSlr


thanks!

Sorry guys ever since goo.im had an issue all my files got wiped.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

trter10 said:


> thanks!
> 
> Sorry guys ever since goo.im had an issue all my files got wiped.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


no problem bud, that's too bad about your files too.


----------

